# TN VISA Questions



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi There Folks,

I am living today in Dubai as an expat, but I am planning in the future to move and I was considering to move in the US.

I am aware of the VISAS requirements and that in my case as being Canadian I could take advantage of the TN1 Visa scheme.

I read about the process and such. I was hoping to see some Canadians replying to this post who have gone through the TN Visa process.

Before moving to Dubai (had a great opportunity back then), I had applied for jobs in the US but I found very difficult sometimes to explain to Employers that the TN Visa is not that difficult to get for Canadians provided of course the job is listed and complies with the NAFTA occupations list.

BTW, my occupation involves IT and Finance. I was thinking is there any employers who are aware of this ? Or any suggestions ?

Thanks a lot in advance


----------

